# Hav(?) on Fox TV tonight



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Did you see the ads for the Fox TV Show "Don't Forget the Lyrics"? It looks like one of the contestants has her Hav on the program tonight. Although it could be a Bichon. The cutie is doing the back leg standing dance in the promos so you can see her furbelly!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I saw that-- I thought perhaps a Hav too!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I did see that as well and hubby and I both looked at each other and wondered too!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I saw that too, unfortunatly, I think it was probly a maltipoo type dog....I work in a petstore(saving for college  ) and we get LOTS of designer dogs in, a Hav once in a great blue moon.......Im going with Malti-poo


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I saw it. Thought Maltese mix as well.


----------

